# New Fangshi Cube!! Fangshi JieYun 3x3!



## FailCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

It will be released in two versions, 54.5mm and the 57mm one.... it looks like it's going to be a good cube.




I will be updating the news on my channel, so stay tuned!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvMjGCZvGr8f3J1yNZ0QK2w


----------



## biscuit (Jul 26, 2015)

Those stickers are weird... Why are all corners rounded?


----------



## CDcuber (Jul 26, 2015)

are the stickers sunk into the piece to prevent peeling/chipping?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 26, 2015)

looks cool! are those torpedoes I see?!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 26, 2015)

This looks awesome, I think I'll get it once it's out (or is it already out?)... I already have a FanngShi ShuangRen (V3 I think if that's even a thing) and I love it.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jul 26, 2015)

I will buy as many of these as I bought BaiJie cubes


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

This looks great! I might get one of these.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 27, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> I will buy as many of these as I bought BaiJie cubes



The BaiJie hasn't been released though?


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks like it'll pop a lot


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 27, 2015)

Whoaaaaa, this is going to be awesome!

Any word on the plastic? Is it the same fast feel as the Guangying?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 27, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> The BaiJie hasn't been released though?



exactly. and it probably never will. so he will buy 0


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 27, 2015)

so are they really releasing a whole new model before the mini guangying? cause I really want one of those


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 27, 2015)

Coolios, I like the feel of my Shuangren v2 so i might try this. Looks like a Shuangren v4 to me.


----------



## Sommeguy (Jul 27, 2015)

It's almost definitely going to be faster than the guanlong, the guanlong is a budget cube, and this is a full release. Also, fangahi generally has pretty fast cubes.

I hope this helps!


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2015)

Would be nice to see more pics of the pieces, especially corners. The ShuangRen v2 was my main for a year so I'm always excited to see a new FangShi, but I do wish they would get rid of the annoying caps so I don't have to cut my nails every time I cube!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sommeguy said:


> It's almost definitely going to be faster than the guanlong, the guanlong is a budget cube, and this is a full release. Also, fangahi generally has pretty fast cubes.
> 
> I hope this helps!



It's also going to be faster than a old Rubik's brand


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 27, 2015)

I like the photo's.. I need one...


----------



## Berd (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks cool!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jul 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> exactly. and it probably never will. so he will buy 0


Thankfully someone got that joke right  

E: I'm not saying this cube is gonna be bad. I'm simply already very happy with the cubes I use so I'm not willing to spend more money on 3x3s


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just about the time when I need new 3x3. Looks like a good cube.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 27, 2015)

Are they still coming out with a 4x4? I remember seeing rumors of that before.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 27, 2015)

^I think they are but it probably won't be very soon.


----------



## typeman5 (Jul 29, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> The BaiJie hasn't been released though?



exacly


----------



## zbolmb (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=305&products_id=2517

Preorder


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 6, 2015)

I want to see the corner pieces. That is what I care most about.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 7, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I want to see the corner pieces. That is what I care most about.



I like the sticker color. Previous Fangshi's had slight duller colors. Nice!


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 7, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I want to see the corner pieces. That is what I care most about.



I have pictures of them but I'm too lazy to upload them.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 11, 2015)

More pics of the cube: 
http://zcube.hk/Funs-3x3x3-JieYun-57mm


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 11, 2015)

mati1242 said:


> More pics of the cube:
> http://zcube.hk/Funs-3x3x3-JieYun-57mm



It actually looks very similar to the GuangYing with recessed stickers. I don't see where there might be improvement in corner cutting


----------



## dboeren (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm glad it seems to be getting closer, but I can't tell from pics what it will be like. Gotta wait for reviews.


----------



## kliang9299 (Aug 11, 2015)

It seems to have similar torpedoes to the Gans 356 where the corner slots into the edge.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 18, 2015)

TheCubicle has 'em in stock now, hoping to see some reviews soon.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm expecting that the Cuboligist has preordered one already. 

yep just found out in the comment section of his most recent Video.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been planning an order but I'm willing to wait a few days to see what the first reviews say. I don't have any Fangshi cubes yet.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 19, 2015)

Video up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvpbBF3KVAc


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 19, 2015)

_Lightake _has it [email protected]$9.33

[Too late for me as I just ordered a 357, and can't find a good excuse to get another 3x3.]


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 19, 2015)

dboeren said:


> Video up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvpbBF3KVAc



Didn't get to see the inside, but it kinda turns and sound like an aolong v2 or hualong.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello ,we sell this cube now http://www.lightake.com/p/Fangshi-Funs-JieYun-3X3X3-Magic-Cube-5-7cm-Black_m1677.html


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2015)

Recieved mine earlier today. Making a video soon, but I have to say it's really really good.

E: Factory lube on the pieces has now dried out, and it feels a bit sluggish now. I'll experiment with lubing it tomorrow


----------



## Username (Aug 26, 2015)

First impressions!


----------



## LiquidDnB (Sep 7, 2015)

Probably gonna take a pass on this,unless I can actually justify the purchase somehow. Seems like a great cube tho

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Sep 24, 2015)

Look awesome, better than my actual Guangying ...

Enviado desde mi SM-G360GY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Naquore (Oct 10, 2015)

I ha e the cube it is excellent and is the best corner cutting fangshi, it is stable like and aolong with a roundish feel, it is lighter than the aolong and tangling, works well with lube, is a step up from the guangying(which is my current main) my fingers never slipped from this puzzle and lock UPS dont really happen, it is very fast and controllable too, buy this at speedcubeshop.com its the same place I got the puzzle and it came well into a week (the next day)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 11, 2015)

Does anybody know when it will be available in primary?


----------



## Dominic Diez (Oct 27, 2015)

This cube looks amazing for OH, has anyone tried the mini version yet?


----------



## DELToS (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't have this cube, but I think the stickers are too small and because of the ridges they can't get any larger, so I'll stick to the TangLong


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 28, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Does anybody know when it will be available in primary?



both mini and 57mm are available in primary right now on the cubicle

http://thecubicle.us/fangshi-jieyun-p-4686.html
http://thecubicle.us/mini-fangshi-jieyun-546mm-p-5092.html



DELToS said:


> I don't have this cube, but I think the stickers are too small and because of the ridges they can't get any larger, so I'll stick to the TangLong



the mini one doesn't have ridges so you can put bigger stickers on it, but the ridges on the normal sized one offers very nice grip assistance


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 28, 2015)

I know, 2 weeks ago it wasn't.


----------



## Naquore (Oct 29, 2015)

Honestly I completely agreed before I got the cube, then I realized it doesn't make much of a difference. Look at it as a form of "training" your eyes to rely less on the size of the stickers. It is also very helpful with grip (the ridges of course) on the cube. I used the right amount of my own lube I made on the pieces. Now its faster than my guangying. It is also the best corner cutting fangshi on the planet with amazing 60 degree turning and reversing 3/4 a piece


----------



## Cubix8988 (Nov 24, 2015)

*dont forget to subscribe*


----------

